# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ajo qe me pelqen tek ty.!

## sweet_dreams

*Pra pasi qe skam askend siper meje,une do  filloj me pelqen ky forum.!*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ajo qe me pelqen tek ty, se qenke shume alegro e me zbavit edhe mua :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## mia@

Me pelqen emri yt.

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ajo qe me pelqen tek,
teta dea ka profil qe dashurohem direkt me shikim tpare :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sweet_dreams

Tigri_ tek ti me pelqejn postimet e tua

----------


## prishtinase

*ajo qe me pelqen esht se je sweet :P*

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ajo qe me pelqen tek kjo prishtinase, eshte se eshte shum e shpifur  :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

*Ajo qe me pelqen tek ty esht se je Loco :P*

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

kjo lart me pelqen se o si tullumbace qe po e shpove shfryhet  :perqeshje:  hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa

----------


## prishtinase

_Oh  mtf..... ky lart esht si nje hut qe nuk shef diten si duket gfagafg_

----------


## Izadora

ajo qe me pelqen tek ty eshte se na kujto plazhin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ajo qe me pelqen tek kjo larte, eshte se mashtron icik  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

I nderron shpesh fotot tek avatari.

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ajo qe me pelqen tek kjo dea eshte se tkupton direkt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sweet_dreams

Me pelqejn syzat tua..!!

----------


## mia@

Floket tek Avatari

----------


## E=mc²

> Floket tek Avatari


Mami mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mami mire


Nje nder te paktet anetar me te cilet ja vlen te debatosh!

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ky lart se di ku eshte lol

----------


## argjenddre

ajo qe me pelqen tek ti eshte Avartari

----------

